# Select auf der Konsole ausgeben



## rtt (30. Sep 2004)

Hallo,
wie kann mich denn mein Ergebnis, was ich durch Select habe auf der Konsole ausgeben?


```
public void DBeintrag_auslesen(String cmdV,String cmd0, String cmd1, String cmd2, String ip){
    	try {	
    		    // Load the JDBC driver
        	  String driverName = "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver";
       		Class.forName(driverName);
    
       		// Create a connection to the database
       		Connection connection = null;
       		String serverName = "localhost";
       		String mydatabase = "rtt_db";
       		String url = "jdbc:mysql://localhost/" + mydatabase; 					// the JDBC url
       		String username = "root";
       		String password = "";
       		connection = DriverManager.getConnection(url, username, password);		// verbindungsaufbau
    	
    		    // select from DB
    		   Statement stmt = connection.createStatement();
       		String sql_out = "SELECT * FROM renderauftrag ";
       		ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery(sql_out);
       		//int ok = stmt.executeQuery(sql_out); 
       		
       		System.out.println();
       		connection.close();
    	}
    	catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {System.out.println("Could not find the database driver");}
    	catch (SQLException e2){System.out.println("Could not read from the Database" +"\n" +e2);}
    }
```

ich will im prinzip den Inhalt des Selects sehen.
Danke
Gruß Robin


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Sep 2004)

```
while(rs.next())
{
    // oder mit ResultsetMetadata spalten zählen
    // und for-Schleife
    System.out.print(rs.getString(1));
    System.out.print(rs.getString(2));
    System.out.print(rs.getString(3));
    System.out.print(rs.getString(4)+"\n");
}
```


----------



## rtt (30. Sep 2004)

vielen Dank Bleiglanz,
funktioniert super.
Gruß Robin


----------

